# Sad day on ECF



## Rob Fisher

​It's a sad day for vaping... Robert O'Neil has announced that he will be closing his forum on ECF soon and going into semi-retirement. 

Here is his post.

I am not going out of business but I am slowing down . I will still be selling mods doing repairs no worries on that front . If you need to contact me you can email me anytime . I have given up many things in life to run this business . I am ready to semi retire and work on some other projects . I no this is going to bother some people its not my intent . I have met lots of great people here on ecf some will be my friends forever . Ecf has been good to me I am a big fan of ecf . I am down sizing it will be only me running the shop shortly . I thought it was only fair I didn't want you to show up and find the forum gone with no warning .

Reactions: Agree 6 | Informative 3


----------



## Stosta

Gah! I don't know what would I do if you guys dropped ECIGSSA?!!?! That is very sad news!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Wowsers.. Totally did not expect to see something like this so close after the P67 was launched.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Is the p67 the end of the reo range?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RIEFY said:


> Is the p67 the end of the reo range?



It very may well be... I guess Rob will see how vaping develops over time and if there is a big swing to mechs again he may do another REO... but for now I think he will just keeps stock of the P67's on the web site. He has all his equipment and will just manufacture as needed.

The web site has stock of Grands, Minis, Woodvils and P67's so he can take a rest for a while.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jos

Perhaps if we hang onto our mods long enough they may even become collectors items?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Alex

Damn, this makes me sad

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

This is sad news indeed

Although I did not visit ECF often, the Reosmods section was the only place I went to there.
Was great for checking out new things and seeing what people said about new BF atties etc.

Rob from Reosmods is a legend - he changed my vaping world for the better by creating the Reo. I will always be thankful for that. Two years later and my Reos are still in daily use and going strong without a single hitch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## hands

The man served us juice junkies well and he deserves a bit of semi retirement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Update from Rob... he will still be making and selling REO's but his new project is making guitars.

Also interesting is the fact that he has made over Twenty Thousand REO's!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Also interesting is the fact that he has made over Twenty Thousand REO's!



And they are probably all still working.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paulie

Rob you should tell him to join our forum now lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Sad day indeed. Life just won't be the same without the daily presence of Robert, his forum and the Reo users that ran it. But at least he will always be just an email or phone call away.

Thanks for the invite to come join the Reo folks here Rob. A new beginning, new Reo folks to meet, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Sad day indeed. Life just won't be the same without the daily presence of Robert, his forum and the Reo users that ran it. But at least he will always be just an email or phone call away.
> 
> Thanks for the invite to come join the Reo folks here Rob. A new beginning, new Reo folks to meet, etc.



Wow nice to see one of the REO stalwarts on our local forum! A very warm welcome @Spydro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Warm welcome @Spydro!
I certainly look forward to more interactions with you here. 
Love your collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Spydro said:


> Sad day indeed. Life just won't be the same without the daily presence of Robert, his forum and the Reo users that ran it. But at least he will always be just an email or phone call away.
> 
> Thanks for the invite to come join the Reo folks here Rob. A new beginning, new Reo folks to meet, etc.


Most welcome @Spydro and fellow Reo, OL16 and Chalice enthusiast. Always enjoy your posts on ECF.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## hands

A warm welcome to you @Spydro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

If the reo is anything to go by then robs guitars are going to be legendary. 

Maybe I should start selling my current guitars to make space for a new one. 
Would be awesome if it had a detachable reo spot to detach and vape while jamming!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Welcome to Ecigssa @Spydro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

I, too, am sad to see the REO subforum go on ECF. Rob F graciously offered this home up to us reorefugees, and so here I am... warts and all.

Looking forward to digging in.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

And warm welcome to you @Papa_Lazarou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I, too, am sad to see the REO subforum go on ECF. Rob F graciously offered this home up to us reorefugees, and so here I am... warts and all.
> 
> Looking forward to digging in.


Most welcome. Dig all you want on the Reoville forum here, but on all other forums too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Welcome @sydro and @papa glad u could join us here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC Okie

Hey, y'all. I've migrated from the REOs Mods forum, too. Thanks for the invitation, Robfisher. And thanks for the heads up, Papa. Hey, Spydro and Andre....

I'm thrilled to find a new place to park my REO stash and a new group of REO lovers to hang with. I hope we'll see even more of the old gang over here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

JC Okie said:


> Hey, y'all. I've migrated from the REOs Mods forum, too. Thanks for the invitation, Robfisher. And thanks for the heads up, Papa. Hey, Spydro and Andre....
> 
> I'm thrilled to find a new place to park my REO stash and a new group of REO lovers to hang with. I hope we'll see even more of the old gang over here.



Most welcome @JC Okie, we have a rather small but dedicated mad bunch of reonauts on here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Alex said:


> we have a rather small but dedicated mad bunch of reonauts on here.



It's about to get bigger...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

A warm welcome to you @JC Okie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC Okie

hands said:


> A warm welcome to you @JC Okie


Thanks, @hands. Happy to be here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I, too, am sad to see the REO subforum go on ECF. Rob F graciously offered this home up to us reorefugees, and so here I am... warts and all.
> 
> Looking forward to digging in.



Just love the fact my American friends are arriving to play with us in Reoville! A very warm welcome @Papa_Lazarou!

And I see @JC Okie has just arrived! Great to have you guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

JC Okie said:


> Hey, y'all. I've migrated from the REOs Mods forum, too. Thanks for the invitation, Robfisher. And thanks for the heads up, Papa. Hey, Spydro and Andre....
> 
> I'm thrilled to find a new place to park my REO stash and a new group of REO lovers to hang with. I hope we'll see even more of the old gang over here.


Great stuff. You will be like breaths of fresh air.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Just want to say a special and warm welcome to new international members and fellow Reonauts:

@Spydro 
@Papa_Lazarou 
@JC Okie 
@egrets 

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay!

I am very excited that you folk have joined us here. We have a special place.

Let me say cheers and lets have a vape...

Guava Ice in the Nuppin:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 47728​It's a sad day for vaping... Robert O'Neil has announced that he will be closing his forum on ECF soon and going into semi-retirement.
> 
> Here is his post.
> 
> I am not going out of business but I am slowing down . I will still be selling mods doing repairs no worries on that front . If you need to contact me you can email me anytime . I have given up many things in life to run this business . I am ready to semi retire and work on some other projects . I no this is going to bother some people its not my intent . I have met lots of great people here on ecf some will be my friends forever . Ecf has been good to me I am a big fan of ecf . I am down sizing it will be only me running the shop shortly . I thought it was only fair I didn't want you to show up and find the forum gone with no warning .


Clever man, with Kanger getting into Squonkers, this could change this market dramatically


----------



## Christos

WARMACHINE said:


> Clever man, with Kanger getting into Squonkers, this could change this market dramatically


I strongly doubt any device can be made as good as a reo.
The reo is years ahead in terms of its design and robustness. 
I have no faith in any mass produced squonker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## WARMACHINE

Christos said:


> I strongly doubt any device can be made as good as a reo.
> The reo is years ahead in terms of its design and robustness.
> I have no faith in any mass produced squonker.


That I do not doubt, but the masses need to be provided for. Imagine if Henry Ford never went into mass production ?
And with mass production, comes consumption, and suddenly you have a large market for the REO-type quatity devices. 
Interesting times !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

I think part of Rob's issue with the REO's is actually the durability. In his good-bye forum thread on ECF you'll see many people popping in to thank him for the devices they got 3, 4, or 5 years ago that they still use daily... and haven't needed to replace (nor do they feel the need for regular attendance in the forum as a result).

His own catch phrase is "hopefully, this is the last mod you'll ever need". He claims to have made over 20K of them - imagine what that number would be if he didn't have so many one-and-done customers.

Not that I'm complaining, mind you. Archeological digs 500 years from now will find a grand clutched in my calcified hand... and it will work just fine after a quick bath and some deoxit gold.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Spydro

And he still has around 1000 in stock. He's changing gears, he's earned that, but the real thing, a*uthentic Reos*, will still be available new for a long time, so will used "working as good as new Reos". I wouldn't buy anything less, especially not a clone of one.

My first 510 vape gear that I was talked into by some local gent almost 3 years ago was Kanger EVOD's, T3's and PT's for the Sigelei mods he also talked me into. I still have it all. The three Segelei mech's & V5 VV/VW got it done to learn on, are still viable mods for cheap clones. But I very soon called the Kanger gear (that I was even building my own coils for) Kanger Krap, and still do.


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I think part of Rob's issue with the REO's is actually the durability. In his good-bye forum thread on ECF you'll see many people popping in to thank him for the devices they got 3, 4, or 5 years ago that they still use daily... and haven't needed to replace (nor do they feel the need for regular attendance in the forum as a result).
> 
> His own catch phrase is "hopefully, this is the last mod you'll ever need". He claims to have made over 20K of them - imagine what that number would be if he didn't have so many one-and-done customers.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining, mind you. Archeological digs 500 years from now will find a grand clutched in my calcified hand... and it will work just fine after a quick bath and some deoxit gold.


Yes but, regarding the durability, the eCig market will continue to grow and grow, considering how much smokers there are out there.

Personally I think, with TC and multi-battery devices, the Mechanical market is shrinking dramatically.

The Reo is aimed at a specific market, and sadly that market is shrinking.

It's very sad, because when "a friend" has gone through 3 poorly-made devices is 6 months, that's exactly when I would say it's time for a Reo.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Latest report has the ECF subforum going down tomorrow (Sunday, end of day NA time). Rob has asked that the forum be archived, but he's even going so far as to delete his account.

End of an era is nigh.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JC Okie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Latest report has the ECF subforum going down tomorrow (Sunday, end of day NA time). Rob has asked that the forum be archived, but he's even going so far as to delete his account.
> 
> End of an era is nigh.


I saw that, too, Papa. Kinda cool considering our discussion earlier. Sad, sad day to me. Do you think we've thanked these fine folks enough for the warm, warm welcome we've experienced on this new forum? I hope so...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro

JC Okie said:


> I saw that, too, Papa. Kinda cool considering our discussion earlier. Sad, sad day to me. Do you think we've thanked these fine folks enough for the warm, warm welcome we've experienced on this new forum? I hope so...



Well, if not one thing is for sure, we have the time to do so, and keep on doing so.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

And with that it's done. The REO subforum on ECF is now closed and archived.

Steady, lads and lasses. Steady.


----------



## JC Okie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> And with that it's done. The REO subforum on ECF is now closed and archived.
> 
> Steady, lads and lasses. Steady.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## jifjifjif

Very sad, indeed, however I appreciate the invitation to join my ol' friends here in this forum.

Thanks so much. Looking forward to keeping it all going.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paulie

Welcome to all the New people from the USA! 

Looking forward to seeing all your toys and also interested in what juices you all vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

jifjifjif said:


> Very sad, indeed, however I appreciate the invitation to join my ol' friends here in this forum.
> 
> Thanks so much. Looking forward to keeping it all going.



... aaaaand there goes the neighbourhood .

Welcome aboard, jif.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> ... aaaaand there goes the neighbourhood .
> 
> Welcome aboard, jif.



It was inevitable... the party is over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spydro

Just yanking your chain Jifster... dive in (but don't make us strap you down with it).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JC Okie

jifjifjif said:


> Very sad, indeed, however I appreciate the invitation to join my ol' friends here in this forum.
> 
> Thanks so much. Looking forward to keeping it all going.


OMG, @jifjifjif So glad to see you here. Hi!
Jan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

jifjifjif said:


> Very sad, indeed, however I appreciate the invitation to join my ol' friends here in this forum.
> 
> Thanks so much. Looking forward to keeping it all going.



Warm welcome @jifjifjif 
Great to have a diehard Reonaut join us
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jifjifjif

I feel like I am home again. Thanks for the welcomes. I love all you guys!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Oupa

Welcome to all the ECF REO refugees! Thank you for your stories and sharing your unique collections with us. Hopefully you will be right at home here in our amazing community.

My current small REO family...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Marvellous!!

But... @Oupa am I seeing right?
You don't have a metal Grand?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Oupa

Well spotted @Silver ! The metal Grand was a silver vein and my first ever REO. I gave it to my father in law as a Christmas gift, so it went to a good home. Eyeing one of them P67s.... soon soon!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Oupa

I sometimes use the Cyclops on the engraved/tumbled mini, but I really like the RM2s for MTL... can you tell?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oupa said:


> Well spotted @Silver ! The metal Grand was a silver vein and my first ever REO. I gave it to my father in law as a Christmas gift, so it went to a good home. Eyeing one of them P67s.... soon soon!



Super - I will eye one of those P67s with you 

PS - I know what you mean about the RM2. For MTL it is one heck of an accurate flavour machine. Love the RM2 to bits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Oupa said:


> Well spotted @Silver ! The metal Grand was a silver vein and my first ever REO. I gave it to my father in law as a Christmas gift, so it went to a good home. Eyeing one of them P67s.... soon soon!





Silver said:


> Super - I will eye one of those P67s with you
> 
> PS - I know what you mean about the RM2. For MTL it is one heck of an accurate flavour machine. Love the RM2 to bits.



I wouldn't eye those P67's too long... they are going fast and there are only about 25 left.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Spydro said:


> I wouldn't eye those P67's too long... they are going fast and there are only about 25 left.


Haha! I'm sure that will help solve his problem if they disappear on him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Oupa said:


> Welcome to all the ECF REO refugees! Thank you for your stories and sharing your unique collections with us. Hopefully you will be right at home here in our amazing community.
> 
> My current small REO family...
> 
> View attachment 48231


Very nice collection, may I ask, how you got the ornate design/engraving on the right hand mod ?


----------



## Oupa

WARMACHINE said:


> Very nice collection, may I ask, how you got the ornate design/engraving on the right hand mod ?



We have a very talented engraver on the forum @hands . He did a freehand custom job for me from scratch with designs I sent him. It is a mix of Celtic and Ta Moko (Maori tribal body markings) designs. Very special REO that will never be sold

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> I wouldn't eye those P67's too long... they are going fast and there are only about 25 left.



Thanks @Spydro

I noticed that all the raw tumbled ones were sold out already

So I guess I will have to wait patiently for new ones to get made....
I can wait its not a problem
Good things come to those who wait 

Besides, it gives me time to anticipate the arrival and prepare mentally
Oh, and also time to decide on the door colour as well as try organise the OL16

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Silver said:


> Thanks @Spydro
> 
> I noticed that all the raw tumbled ones were sold out already
> 
> So I guess I will have to wait patiently for new ones to get made....
> I can wait its not a problem
> Good things come to those who wait
> 
> Besides, it gives me time to anticipate the arrival and prepare mentally
> Oh, and also time to decide on the door colour as well as try organise the OL16



Email Rob. He often has mods in the shop not listed on the site. If he possibly can, he'll hook you up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

The flip side of that folks... it may be a long time before he makes more P67's (he made a comment that suggests that), OR not at all unless he gets a lot of interest for more of them. He has visions of Reocasters now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

